# Modern Arnis ebooks in MA Success



## Dan Anderson (Jun 26, 2002)

Hi folks,
I wanted to let you know that the Modern Arnis ebooks are featured in this month's issue of MA Success.  Getting the news out.

Dan


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2002)

That's great! Any word yet on versions of these books that we can burn if we don't like them?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 3, 2002)

I am in the process of converting the color photos into black and white for better printed picture clarity - a very long and thankless job.  I am starting with the Advanced Modern Arnis book and then will go on to the Karate Sparring book next.  Will keep all of you posted.
Dan


----------

